# chest pain



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

woke up this am at 5 with chest pain. went away after i sat up and then got up and walked to bath room. kinda went into my back. when I used to get this I blamed it on gallbaldder that was bad. now the gb is gone so does this sound GERd to you guys? I assume since it goes away from sitting up it is not heart related. hod a stress test a couple years back and that was fine- ekgs always good...kinda been having burning feeling in tummy and as I already posted this constant hungry feeling. I even wake up hungry which I never used to do. God blesslori


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Gets better when you are up I would suspect the GERD. Once gravity pulls all the fluids back down it tends to settle. Laying down commonly makes that a lot worse.Have you tried putting a brick or two under the legs at the head of the bed or have you tried a wedge pillow?


----------

